# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Hogs Gone Wild

## OhioGrizzLapp

here I was checking out TV shows and bam, "Hogs Gone Wild" on tonight.... here I was expecting to see the antics of a Harley Owners Group (HOG) cutting up some new place or town........... It is about wild pigs and amazing.... I never knew the pig explosion was that bad.  :Tank: 

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/hogs-gone-wild-videos/

----------


## pete lynch

I saw the show "Pig Bomb" last night. It's a world-wide epidemic, apparently.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Two litters a year and up to 9 piglets each litter. Several trapping groups have turned up here in the last few years, and I think they are making some headway. We never did find any herds while hog hunting this year. That suits me just fine, as I don't like the taste all that much, and of course, I don't kill (much of) anything that I don't intend to eat, with the exception of dillo's and blackbirds that try to get my seeds out of the garden.
Wild hogs have become a real problem, and it's up to hunters and trappers to get them back under control.

----------


## hunter63

> here I was checking out TV shows and bam, "Hogs Gone Wild" on tonight.... here I was expecting to see the antics of a Harley Owners Group (HOG) cutting up some new place or town........... It is about wild pigs and amazing.... I never knew the pig explosion was that bad. 
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/hogs-gone-wild-videos/


I watched a couple of the shows, and my thoughts when I saw the title wasn't necessarily bikers.....

Yes they are more of a problem and spreading.
While in La this winter, rode along with my SIL to a farmers friends cattle pasture.

Hogs had been tearing up cattle feed stations, farmer had traps out, called that he had one in a trap.

Went over there and sure enough a 250+/- sow was in the trap.
SIL shot it in the head, loading it up and hauled it to a friends place, for cleaning and butchering.
Was the 3 or 4th one this winter.

Most around there are escaped(let go?) domestic pigs, that don't take long to go feral.

Will be hearing more and more about this in the future, I expect, as the spread down in that part of La. just started, a year or so ago.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

wow, check this out...Hog hunting supported by farmers to get rid of the ferrel hogs....FROM the AIR out of Choppers.... You EBR folks will love that most of them are using EBR's to get the pigs.... 

http://www.texashuntfish.com/app/vid...ation-in-Texas

----------


## hunter63

> wow, check this out...Hog hunting supported by farmers to get rid of the ferrel hogs....FROM the AIR out of Choppers.... You EBR folks will love that most of them are using EBR's to get the pigs.... 
> 
> http://www.texashuntfish.com/app/vid...ation-in-Texas


Careful, Treading on the edge........

I posted this vid in 2009 and after a few "yeah thats nice" comments, got a large general displeasure on the method.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...+gonna+needing

Actually if you saw the damage they do and where they are.......some minds might be changed.
I still agree with that method, but would want to add  Dillon M134 Mini gun....Yeah, I know, lots more ammo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlTQ5uA9Iy8

Those boys can shoot, IMHO

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Oh they truly are pests and cause about 1.7 billion in damage I have been reading. No different than moles, rabbits, deer or other animals that damage crops and property. The method does not bother me at all, there are 9 MILLION pigs in the Tex, AR, OK, NV and other areas..... there really is no way to keep up with the pig explosion from what I am reading. Ohios pigs have not exploded like the SW, but other states have been getting signs they are on the verge. 

Ahhhh I did not see to if this was all discussed before.... SORRY.... it was just so amazing to me.

----------


## crashdive123

I wonder if we could introduce a feral hog population in Iran?

----------


## Winter

I don't see a problem. I do however see food.

Simply open up the hunting on the piggies.

How hard is this?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

LOLOLOL I bout spit my coffee......I always ask my local arab mart when they will be adding Spiral Sliced Hams to their deli case of all beef products LOLOL

----------


## hunter63

> I don't see a problem. I do however see food.
> 
> Simply open up the hunting on the piggies.
> 
> How hard is this?


It is open, and about the only restrictions in La. seems to be that you can only use a .22 rim fire after dark. (?)

But rather than native animal species doing damage, these are more like 200 to 500lb rats, and multiply as such.

Reminds me of the PETA rich ladies that were against removing wild geese form their mansion grounds.....till their pools, and yards were covered with goose dodo and started attacking the residents.
They didn't care after that, how the disappeared.

The pig I saw caught in a trap, was butchered and frozen as most all that are trapped, so they are food, no doubt.

OGL, My thread was from 2009, and helo hunting wasn't mentioned till later in the thread, so wouldn't even have shown up an a search.

So what do y'all think of the Dillon M134?

PS Dw still is kinda bulking at a helo for Hog season, go figure.

----------


## savage

Even up here, a nearby community is having problems with wild pigs that escaped or were let go about four years ago.

----------


## gordy

> Even up here, a nearby community is having problems with wild pigs that escaped or were let go about four years ago.


These are the kind of problems you want. I find it amazing that a great deal of people let pigs root up their back yards and properties, then throw their arms up and say, ' I just don't know what to do '.

I just say 'Why don't you go down to your local sports store, I'm sure they've got products in there that can help you'.

Second, grab a couple of stag hounds and a boar spear.

Third, buy a chest freezer and a mincer sausage maker.

Four,  up grade your BBQ, and invest in a spit roaster.

Fifth, brush up on some pork recipes.

If life throws hogs at you, make hogmonade. Or at least a lifestyle out of it.

Remember some people in the world do not know where their next hog is coming from.

I don't see it as pig problem, but rather a serious hunting deficiency.

----------


## Stryker1

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just me doing my part!!!

----------


## Winter

Mmmm, pork..

----------


## Rick

Stryker, I'm sorry but that is just wrong. I don't normally go off on a tangent but seeing that picture I just can't help myself. I would have thought you of all people would have known better. A styrofoam cooler? You drive down the road, the top blows off then there goes the ice and the next thing you know you have hot beer. THAT'S JUST PLAIN WRONG! Nice hog, by the way.

----------


## Sourdough

Gee, I thought this thread was going to be about "Feeding-time" at Walmart.

----------


## Stryker1

I agree Rick. Yet we did put the cooler in the truck while on the road!!! LOL Jk I dont drink while I hunt. I have a rule no drinking with guns lol

----------


## gordy

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Just me doing my part!!!


A medal needs to be slapped on that noble chest of yours young man. Nice hog.

Did you eat that hog?

----------


## hunter63

Nice hog,......Congrtas.....and I bet you didn't shoot it in a trap either, right?........Giving you a bad time, 'cause that the  waymy SIL "hunts" them.

----------


## Stryker1

Yes that piggy is in the freezer with 2 others I got on another hunt. (Shot those 2 with a shot gun after my partner hit his with a bow. #4 Buckshot out of a Jellyhead Choke) 

Hunter63 no trapping here. We were accually setting up feeders in other pastures and went to go check this are for sign. Well as you can see there were great signs of pig!!! Bad thing is this pasture is now about 80% rooted up from the hogs... It took them about 4 days to do the damage I couldnt believe how fast they tore that pasture up....

----------


## gordy

> Yes that piggy is in the freezer with 2 others I got on another hunt. (Shot those 2 with a shot gun after my partner hit his with a bow. #4 Buckshot out of a Jellyhead Choke)


Outstanding. You guys really are doing your part.

I normally get them around water holes in early morning, or asleep in the middle of the day, when it's hottest. If you are really quite you can stand in the middle of the herd when they are asleep.

----------


## Stryker1

> Outstanding. You guys really are doing your part.
> 
> I normally get them around water holes in early morning, or asleep in the middle of the day, when it's hottest. If you are really quite you can stand in the middle of the herd when they are asleep.


^^ No I cant!! LOL you can stand in the middle by yourself!! LOL LOL We do have a few BIG BRUSIERS on the property. I wish there was a water hole for these guys out here... There Water Hole is the Rio Grande... Thye go back and forth to mexico and with no passport LOL... It helps the Rancher, Helps the Cows, and fills my freezer for my family. Makes great Gravy for Biscuits too!!

----------


## jack trapper

wow that's a big one... bet it tasted good.

----------


## Shalako

One of the control methods adopted by the Alabama Wildlife Department is to neuter the males. I definitely want to be on hand when they try to neuter a 500 lb Boar Hawg. I'm gonna contact them-should be entertaining.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Arighty then, I'm brand spanking knew here i but figured it wouldn't take long to have the topic of wild pigs come up. And no I'm not talking about The Razorbacks, our state sports mascot. We have a hog problem here in Arkansas. Our Game in Fish has taken a position of as many as you want when you want, within reason to night hunting during deer season and the like.A nearby property owner by our deer camp was a contractor and decided he would treat his insurance adjustors to some "Wild Hog" hunts. So he puts up a 3 strand bob-wire fence and turned out a couple loads of previously trapped feral hogs. Needless to say we didn't see a deer turkey or squirrel for the next two years till we addressed the pigs. We went from deer hunting to pig hunting to pig trapping and killing. 4 long years of effort by us and every neighbor we now have our game back. The only way we could help was trapping, the residents there did better by being there year round and being able to bait in pastures within range of their backdoors. Last rumor I heard was 150 killed with a start of 20 or so. I don't know this it's heresay but the math works out from what I've read. The point I'm trying to make here is that if you see ANY hog sign on your wild areas get a handle on it NOW! These beasts will decimate everything in site and it is heart wrenching to lose multiple hunting seasons. And as far as table fare it is at the top of the list, its way way better than any store bought pork. I have another friend who doesn't hunt but has started trapping his wild hogs and gives them to all his rural neighbors in the surrounding hollers. I'd be willing to help anyone out there who wants help with a pig invasion let me know I'll help where I can or will find someone who can. It's kind of amazing that man can eliminate every other species on earth and we can't control the populations of these beasts.

----------


## Rick

I've become convinced that they are like rats. We'll never get a handle on them and they will continue to increase their range year after year. If we could at least get them interested in eating Africanized bees and fire ants we'd have a couple of problems solved.

----------


## Sparky93

I've heard there is some people that hunt them in the hoosier national forest and all they use is spears and daggers. I've never seen any where I live though, but I have seen them in the hoosier national forest.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Never had much chance to eat rat meat but you may be right. I like your idea about the bees and ants, mine is a little different. I'm wanting to get a huge grant for many many years to see if us southern folk can teach them to flourish on skeeters, ticks,and chiggers. If you would like to get in on this let's get together and I can throw in the thing about the bees and ants, maybe worth a couple hundred million more a year for our research. What do ya think??

----------


## Rick

They are a better man than I am, Gunga Din. I'm not certain those are wild hogs but rather feral hogs. I've actually been reading quite a bit on this and I've read a couple of different schools of thought as to whether the Indiana hogs are wild or feral. After the DNR released the picture of the cougar down there whether they are wild or feral won't matter to the cat. 

I happened to walk up on a dead feral hog in Illinois probably 30 years ago. Maybe more. It was a massive bore that had been shot a few days before. The only spear or dagger I'd use would be to trip up anyone faster than me so the hog wouldn't get me. Hopefully that and the awful smell the hog would have to be running through would keep me safe until I could get home and change my drawers.

----------


## Sparky93

Whats the difference between wild and feral? Wild = native, feral = escaped or released? I've read or seen somewhere that if you release domestic hogs into the wild after a few generation they will revert back their undomesticated look, like Pumba. A wema way a wema a way, in the jungle the mighty...........

----------


## Winter

Free pork. I still don't understand the problem. I like pork better than venison anyway.

----------


## Sparky93

Pork, its whats for dinner.... supper and breakfast
BACON!!!!

----------


## wtrfwlr

Yeah sparky read about those guys a while back and they are out of control when it come to they're hunting challenges, it seems to be a family of guys that just kept raising the challenge on one another every till they ended up building they're own spears and taking large game with them. Bet the game wardens would freak out over that in the woods, I know I would, or maybe I would just keep walking and never tell anybody what I thought I saw.

----------


## Sparky93

A while back in field and stream they had a thing that was a challenge to complete in every state. Hawaii's was to take a boar with a 5" dagger

----------


## Winter

Spear hunting pigs like your great great great great great granpappy.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Think your right on the reversion Sparky what I saw on discovery[I think] 1 generation is all it takes to get back the hair and long snouts with tusks. I have to agree Winter have you been blessed with some wild pig?

----------


## Rick

Feral hogs are domesticated or farm hogs that have escaped and are living in the wild. They will resort to some of their wild cousin's ways like a hairy body and tusks but otherwise are a domesticated hog. Wild hogs have either never been domesticated or they are a cross between wild and feral hogs. Some truly wild hogs have been in the U.S. for a long time after having been released in the late 1800s. They were release in the New Hampshire area if I remember correctly. 

It used to be pretty common practice to let piggies roam free. They would eat just about anything and all you had to do was go find them when you wanted some pork. Today, of course, domesticated hogs are raised in special barns that not only control temperature and humidity but also the amount of contaminants that can enter the hog area. Special hazard suits are even worn in some barns to prevent bring viruses and bacteria into the hog area and that's to reduce losses. Of course the roaming practice meant that some hogs stayed free and became "wild" or even mated with true wild hogs. 

All of that to say some folks believe the hogs in Indiana may be wild hogs that have increased their range while others believe they are just hogs that have escaped some farm and are living like hippies in sort of a pig commune in the woods. (no offense to any hippies on the forum)

----------


## Sparky93

If you've ever seen the movie loansome dove, you'll know that guss' pigs were the first pigs to travel all the way from the texas border to Montana. lol

----------


## wtrfwlr

Yep, down here the practice in the old days was free range, then the end of harvest they got together and rounded them up each guy had his own ear clip or brand if you will and thats how they sorted them out. There is still a law here that states if you catch an unclaimed free range hog you must take it to the town square for 24hrs if it is not claimed you then have possesion of said pig.

----------


## Rick

I hope you don't have to dress it up for the trip to town. You know what they say about silk purses and sows ears. You maybe could put a wig on it. No farmer would be looking for a pig with curls. Of course that could start some rumors about the girls you date so there's probably some good news bad news with that.

----------


## crashdive123

Well - you could put lipstick on it......no wait - that doesn't work.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Oh' ya'll have obviously never been here to witness how some Arkansan's feel about their livestock. Especially if they've gone out in the woods and trapped then took it to the town square to let everybody have a look-see. Now that's pride my friends.

----------


## Rick

Sparky - I pulled the DNR definition of a wild hog for you. 

“Wild hogs” are called many different names such as wild pigs, wild boar or  feral pigs. The names all refer to non-native swine and various hybrids that  have either been illegally released or were formerly domestic pigs that were  allowed to become feral. They pose problems in many states, including  Indiana.

As opposed to the dictionary definition: 

*fe·ral/ˈfi(ə)rəl/Adjective*

1. (esp. of an animal) In a wild state, esp. after escape from captivity or domestication:  "a *feral* cat".
2. Resembling a wild animal.

So looks like a pig is a pig is a pig. 

New rules have also been adopted with regard to "wild hogs": 

• It is illegal for a person to import or possess a live wild hog in Indiana,  except under stringent exemptions.
• Resident landowners or other individuals  with written permission can take (capture or shoot) wild hogs on the landowner’s  property at any time without a permit. 
• The regulation removes the ability  for giving economic or any other type of compensation for providing recreational  opportunities to hunt wild hogs and requires captured wild hogs to be killed  immediately or transported, in a container of sufficient strength preventing  escape, to where they will be killed immediately.

----------


## crashdive123

****Breaking News****
Man detained by authorities while trying to smuggle wild hogs into Indiana

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Not here. They'd just confiscate his suitcase and send him on his way. We aren't THAT stupid. Why share?

----------


## JPGreco

The real problem isn't that they are wild hogs or escaped domestic pigs, its that there is one species, a russian boar, that is very big and very aggresive that is taking over.  They were imported to hunt and are mating with other species of hog.  This basically means that you have a large mean animal with no or few natural predators in the areas they are.

It's a very similar problem to the constrictors in florida.  The only way to even try to deal with it is open season year round.

----------


## Rick

That's the one that was released up in your neck of the woods. MA, maybe? Late 1800s?

----------


## Sparky93

> The real problem isn't that they are wild hogs or escaped domestic pigs, its that there is one species, a russian boar, that is very big and very aggresive that is taking over.  They were imported to hunt and are mating with other species of hog.  This basically means that you have a large mean animal with no or few natural predators in the areas they are.
> 
> It's a very similar problem to the constrictors in florida.  The only way to even try to deal with it is open season year round.


I've heard about that, very large, agressive boars, mating with feral and wild hogs in North America. Here in Indiana if you see'um you can shoot'um, I think it's that way with any non native species.

----------


## power

Years ago we would turn hogs loose in the summer and gather them in the spring.  They ran loose in the mountains all fall and winter.  Back then people were a lot hungrier than nowdays.  Not a lot of hogs were missed when we gathered them.  Now days it is a lot easier to go to the store and buy pork already cut and wrapped.  Many people will not eat a wild hog.
SHTF ever happens we will see a big decline in the numbers of wild hogs.

----------


## crashdive123

SH'sTF just about every day --- someplace.  Hasn't seemed to affect the hog populations yet.

----------


## power

> SH'sTF just about every day --- someplace.  Hasn't seemed to affect the hog populations yet.


In many places SHTF means a little more than forgetting to stop by the grocery store on the way home.
When people get hungry we won't have a hog problem.  Guess I had better change that.  We will have a hog problem but it will be not enough hogs.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess I just don't envision a scenario where everybody is out harvesting wild game because there are no other choices.  Yes, I know that quite a few people already hunt out of necessity, and that during lean times those numbers rise.  I just don't see a realistic, or probable scenario where it is likely to be so widespread that it will cause shortages.

----------


## Sparky93

I can think of one, a nuclear bomb detinated in the atmosphere causing a EMP large enough to wipe out most of the north american power grid. Causing long term power outages and many members of this forum straping their BOB's on their back (heheheh huhuhuhehe [insane laughter])

----------


## Sparky93

Don't take what I just said seriously. Could it happen, yes. Would everybody be feasting on pork, probably not. Sadly enough their is people that if asked the question "where does milk come from" respond "the grocery store". People that don't know the first thing about hunt'n for their own food. After grocery stores run out of food and refergerated food spoils and hords of zombies feast on brains, those that were prepared and got lucky will survive. Most likely starting a new race called redneckens LOL

----------


## SSG HAWK

I am on a hunting lease of about 3500 acres with ten other hunters, all of whom are very experienced and well equiped good shots. We shoot all hogs on site and usually do not harvest the meat. First reason is that the animals are normally just coverred with ticks that we can see and who knows what that we can't see. A doctor with alot of hunting experience says it would be just plain stupid to get the hog blood in the tiny cuts that hunters will have in their hands; diseaes up the whawho that we can catch.

We routinely kill 30-100 per year and are making no difference in the population. Overnight the hogs completely "plowed" up a 100 acre field hunting for grubs. How many hogs do we think that took and imagine the military like organization required to make that happen in under 10 hours.

 I have six deer blinds and routinely get six hogs, one from each blind, hunting one blind each morning and night, over a weekend. We also drive through pastures in such away to drive the "herds" toward particular known holes in the fences between pastures and then set up ambuses where we might get as many as ten or so. On a very windy day I have literally walked up to a herd and got 6 or 8 because (bolt action 2 additional reloads) I was careful in my motions and the wind prevented them from pinpointing where I was from the noise. They just ran around in circles in front of me. I have dropped an 180-200 pounder thinking he was dead when I only shot his spine out in front of his hind quarter and come back 4 hours later to pull him away from the feeder to have him try to attack me dragging himself on his front legs. These mothers are tough. 

I have seen a group of hogs attack and eat an injured but living hog to the point that there was not much left but bones. The meek may think they will be taking over the world but it really will be the hogs.  Before I got ill I used to spend a couple weekends per month at the lease and would do a fair amount of solo hiking/exploring. I started thinking that it might take four days of laying(little or no cell phone service) on the ground for help if I sufferred a serious compound fracture which is very possible considering the West Texas terain so I always packed enough ammo to fight off a whole platoon of pigs at night while I waited for help. Since that time my wife saw some of the "hogs gome wild" kind of things on TV and now makes me wear a SPOT in tracking mode when I am out wondering around. My daughter thinks it is very funny that I have been "lojacked" just like a new car. I say it might just make it easier to find my body.

Slightly off topic but after a couple years and a couple models of SPOT I have seen it tell my wife exactly when I was in a galvanized roof deer blind directly under a large oak tree at 5 AM or what room of a 75 year old house I was in  but then not be able to get thru a moderately heavy cloud cover when I was walking through open fields. Not very comforting.

----------


## Rick

Why not slip on a pair of rubber gloves and have some pork for dinner?

----------


## Mad Cow

The high fence hunting outfits are mostly to blame for the Texas problem. They, and other land owners let the herds propagate to make a buck off of city hunters. Ware I live you see them gut shot and rolled into ditches. I think that the state should require hunting ranches to neuter all exotic an non native game that thees guys have on there ranches. I do my part by killing 3 or more pigs a year.

----------


## Mad Cow

I buried a knife covered in hog juice in my arm. It healed up nice with no super plague or anything. Deer are pretty nasty to. Rick, I wear rubber gloves when I gut anything. Some of that hand sanitizer comes in handy to.

----------


## Rick

You know, of course, they make sheaths for knives. You don't have to use your arm.

----------


## Mad Cow

Yes I do. It was sloppy handling of a ridiculous sharp Mora. And my shame ( a nice scar) is visible for all to see. I use the blue rubber gloves that mechanics use. I get them free, and they hold up good when your hands are in the body cavity of an animal.

----------

